# Edwards' Miscellanies are All on-line



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2006)

*Edwards\' Miscellanies are All on-line*

Edwards' Miscellanies

For those who like to read lots and lots of text online, I have just finished all of Edwards' Miscellanies. They are at the link above. I would suggest reading his section on the Trinity, and on Satisfaction for sin.

All of them are quite good.

Angels
Atonement
Christianity
Church
Covenants
Creation
The Devil
Divine Decrees (Election)
Eschatology
Faith
Faith - Saving Faith Verses Common Faith
The Fall
Free Will
God - The Being of God
God - God's Nature
God - Love to God
Grace - Concerning Efficacious Grace
Grace
Happiness
Heaven - General Observations
Heaven - The Happiness of Heaven
New Heaven and New Earth
Saints in Heaven
Separate Spirits
Hell
Holy Spirit
Illumination
Images of Divine Things
Jesus Christ
Christ the Incarnate
The Divinity of Christ
The Miracles of Jesus
The Prophecies of Jess
The Resurrection of Jesus
Justification: Pardon for sin
Morality
Mysteries
Perseverance of the Saints
Providence
Reason
Revelation
The Necessity of Revelation
Divine Revelation
Immediate Revelation
Revealed Religion
Doctrines of Revealed Religion
Sacraments
Scripture
Inspiration of the Scriptures
Authority and Necessity of the Scriptures
Seeking
Self-Love
Sin
Satisfaction for Sin
Spiritual Knowledge
Soul
Trinity
Types of the Messiah


[Edited on 2-27-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## daveb (Feb 26, 2006)

Dear Matthew,

Thank you for your work on this, it is quite helpful to have these online. Edwards is indeed a man well worth reading. I'm sure many will be blessed by your effort.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 26, 2006)

Matt,
Are these from the Banner 2 volume set? There are over 1300 miscellanies in the Yale volumes published to date. This is an interesting site if no one has mentioned it. http://edwards.yale.edu/


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 26, 2006)

Jonathan Edwards Archives at Yale are online too. I haven't made full use of this web site.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Matt,
> Are these from the Banner 2 volume set? There are over 1300 miscellanies in the Yale volumes published to date. This is an interesting site if no one has mentioned it. http://edwards.yale.edu/



Yes. Yale's series is going to be the "full" deal with all his unpubished stuff. Anything that is "available" is usually from the 2 volume set, or older works of his writings still part of that set.


----------



## Ken S. (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks webmaster I love you


----------

